# Update



## jimmysmum (May 7, 2010)

J had clinic today his a1c was 8.4  thats down from 9.7 last time and 12.4 the time before that (at diagnosis) and the cons said we are doing so well and carb counting bang on, she said he will be in the 7's next time 

Also we spoke to our dsn about D's levels as they are still yoyoing (despite being on MDI) and she suggested we think about the pump, we agreed so she is getting the wheels in motion  & is gonna trial a medtronic on her with saline in the next couple of weeks.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Steff (May 7, 2010)

Great news on the reduction in A1c hun well done to all x

Really good news on the pump as well what a positive visit to the clinic, hope everything works out well on the pump x


----------



## MCH (May 7, 2010)

Brilliant news all round.


----------



## gail1 (May 7, 2010)

glad things are heading in the right direction well done


----------



## Gemma444 (May 7, 2010)

great news about the hba1c and also hopefully getting a pump. x


----------



## jimmysmum (May 8, 2010)

Thanks  x


----------



## Kei (May 8, 2010)

Great work J and Mummy.  

I hope the pump trial goes well and you get D onto it soon.  It sounds like it would work better for her than the injections.


----------

